# Goggles big on the face



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

They do make Asian size, maybe girls goggles will fit you better. But who cares how big they look, as long as the goggles are not restricting your vision that's what counts.
I had a $60 pair of Spy's a few years back and I found them way too small...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you want a smaller goggle, look at the Dragon DX and DXS


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Do you mean they look huge, or they don't fit your face right? Goggles looking huge is definitely the newer trend, since you get a bigger frame of view from inside.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I think he says they look huge and don't look right on his face. To the OP, Hobo pretty much covered it, this is the new trend.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Big goggles on the face.

Unless you are this chick, I want this thread to die XD


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> Big goggles on the face.
> 
> Unless you are this chick, I want this thread to die XD


I've always found "Expert Village" to be a pretty ironic name considering how bad most of their videos are. Video quality and logical instruction are both lacking.

Read as: Bump
:laugh:


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

BliND KiNK said:


> Big goggles on the face.
> 
> Unless you are this chick, I want this thread to die XD


That looks terrible.


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

She kinda resembles of... E.T.?! :dunno:


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah the expert village riders aren't very good


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, i'm sure her Mom thought it was a great video and is very proud.

Huge gogs though, and a highly irritating voice make Trav sad.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Yea this huge crap is pissing me off too.

:/


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> Yea this huge crap is pissing me off too.
> 
> :/


NA WAY DAWG, SHIZ IS GANGSTA-FO-REALZ-A-BOTIQUEA-MONIQUA-BANANA-FO-FANNA-JO-RICKA

Yea, I went there.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

BliND KiNK said:


> Big goggles on the face.
> 
> Unless you are this chick, I want this thread to die XD


Haha, I knew it was this video before I even clicked on it.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

hey now, she taught me how to do tailblocks... but tbh until I heard her voice I thought it was a dude :dunno:


----------

